# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  ESL VR Challenger League

## Airicist

Website - vrleague.gg

youtube.com/VRLeaguegg

twitter.com/VRLeagueGG

instagram.com/thevrleague

twitch.tv/VRLeagueGG

----------


## Airicist

Echo Arena joins the VR Challenger League

Published on Jul 21, 2017




> The second title of the VR Challenger League will be Echo Arena, Ready At Dawn Studios’ fast-paced multiplayer action title set in outer space. The game will be released on July 20th as a free download for all Oculus Rift owners and you can keep an eye on new gameplay reveals as they

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the VR Challenger League

Published on Oct 10, 2017




> At E3, we announced the VR Challenger League, our esports initiative with Intel and ESL, featuring Ready At Dawn’s Echo Arena and Insomniac Games’ The Unspoken. Now, we’re making history as the first ever Echo Arena North American Regionals hit OC4, October 11 at 6:00 pm PT.

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to the VR Challenger League

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> The VR Challenger League by Oculus, Intel, and ESL brings the top competitors in Ready at Dawn Studios' Echo Arena, and Insomniac Games' The Unspoken together to compete for over $200,000 in prizing over the course of the inaugural season.

----------


## qiouxdoll

This is a sex game invented by Japan. It is also an adult VR game. As we all know, Japan's sexual culture is developed, and now they plan to put this new and innovative sexual experience into the US market. Players can use the smartphone's gyroscope and application to synchronize. After the game starts, the player can enter the room of the second-person character. After entering, of course, you can do what you want to do. The player can also change her taste according to his preference. clothing.


The game's control is very simple, you just need to fix the phone on a simulated toy, he can be a masturbation sex toy or a realistic sex doll, a silicone doll, etc., then the second-yuan characters seen through VR will be based on this toy. Moves make the same response in the virtual world. As for the pose, you can, of course, choose it at will. However, the game producer said: "This game is relatively mild, since it is your girlfriend, of course, not too rude."

----------

